# Who is currently your favourite SAS member?



## SMOOZIE (May 26, 2011)

...or who _are_ your favourite SAS Members and why?


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

MissElley

Because she's awesome.


----------



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)

SarafinickleBocker- Well there are some people here who know the reason behind this but yes my favorite person here is Sarafinicklebocker. Honorable mention goes to Littlemisshy she has been nothing short of very sweet and kind to me and has supported me in my relationship with my girlfriend.


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

How can I pick just one?


----------



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)

anymouse said:


> :yay
> 
> correct.
> /thread.


Ha Ha I'm not surprised by your reaction of course you know why she's my favorite hehe yes that's quite plain to see Iron and Sara were meant to be


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

It's MojoCrunch! :b


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

ImWeird is my *****.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

anymouse said:


> the thread is not a good idea for sa site. :rain


This.

The correct answer is, all of them! :yay


----------



## ReincarnatedRose (May 20, 2011)

SMOOZIE said:


> ...or who _are_ your favourite SAS Members and why?


Everyone who I have sent a "Friend Request" to has been a person that for one reason or another has caught my attention on this forum. I haven't, by any means, sent out any friend requests randomly. I usually wait to see who catches my interest based on their personalities and their opinions on topics that I find important.

Anyway, there are a lot of interesting people here, and I'm sure that as I spend more and more time on here I'll continue sending out more friend requests.


----------



## nickcorona (Oct 17, 2010)

Of all places, I did not expect this site to turn into a popularity contest -_- 
Shame on you.


----------



## enpyre (Mar 16, 2011)

spindrift cuz i was just in the music thread and played one of the arcade fire songs he posted from their second album, and ive since been re listening to that album.

still as good as the first time i heard it, actually its better almost. they needed The Suburbs to be the transition album into Neon Bible, methinks, in retrospect.


----------



## MissElley (May 15, 2011)

josh23 said:


> MissElley
> 
> Because she's awesome.


Awww,

Mine's you aswell. Because he makes me smile


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

There isn't enough room in my heart for all the love I feel towards every member of this forum. How could I ever pick a favorite.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

There are members who I have made good friends with on here, but not going to name drop.


----------



## littlepickles (Apr 29, 2011)

I'd feel creepy saying their name... but there are quite a few people on here that I've found pretty cool.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Laura024.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

Kennnie


----------



## Fromheretoeternity (Apr 3, 2011)

Kennnie said:


> Kennnie


 Lol.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Don't have favourites (you all are :yay), but i think Milleniumman75 is a pretty cool guy, eh bans all the trolls and doesn't afraid of anything. xD


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

One starts witha P and is Canadian. The other starts with an L and is in their 40s.


----------



## theseshackles (Apr 23, 2011)

nickcorona said:


> Of all places, I did not expect this site to turn into a popularity contest -_-
> Shame on you.


Hierarchy exists wherever you go. SAD truth. 

There are a lot of members here who I respect and look forward to their posts...but I won't mention them as I don't want anyone to think I'm stalking them.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm sorry, but with all due respect to the OP, I do not like this thread. So everyone, I say!


----------

